# Owning Exotics



## tony (Apr 18, 2003)

I was interested in all the talk about the owning of exotics. I know there are apparently a lot of exotics already owned and available in Aust. already. Would the Govt. agencies have more chance of controlling what is already here, by legalising the ownership of these exotics, and stand a chance of making money from them as well, instead of people owning them as they do now?
Curious to know peoples comments. I am talking about the legalisation of existing illegally held exotics already in the country


----------



## tony (Apr 18, 2003)

my time is 8.30 am when I posted this, the sites time says 12pm
what gives????? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## sarahbell (Apr 18, 2003)

i totally agree with you tony i would be much easier to control the exotics maket if the were legalised and if the government can make money im sure that would make them happy aslwell


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 18, 2003)

No.


----------



## cyber_crimes (Apr 18, 2003)

Has no comment on the subject lol
I get too defensive and the discussion gets heated hehe!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2003)

This topic is an old favourite, if you go back through the old posts Tony you will find plenty has already been said on the subject.
Somehow I don't think a heated debate on a reptile website is going to change the governments collective mind.


----------



## Fangs (Apr 19, 2003)

I think they are already controlling it.
If you own any (and have them on your books) then you cant sell,exchange,breed or swap them.
Theory being that years down the track once they all die from old age or whatever then there would be none held legally.


----------



## Alexahnder (Apr 19, 2003)

No- look at where it is thought IBD came from


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 20, 2003)

No.


----------

